# Doe with swelling on face--possible bee sting reaction???



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

I went out to milk the girls this morning and immediately noticed that the left side of Jezabelle's face is freakin' HUGE! The swelling is only on the left side and "center" of it seems to be a couple inches below and slightly in front of her ear. I am guessing that it was probably caused by some kind of sting. She does not seem to be in distress and ate her grain as usual but I can't imagine that this is comfortable. Should I try giving her some Benadryl--and if so, what dose should I use? Thanks!










And the normal side for comparison:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Doe with swelling on face--possible bee sting reaction??*

With a swelling that big and as fast as it grew, definately a bee or other bug bite.

My handy little med dose paper I have here says that the dose for Benadryl is 15-20cc for adults.
I always have the childrens liquid on hand so thats what I use whe needed.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Doe with swelling on face--possible bee sting reaction??*

if the benadryl doesnt work then I would look into possible bottle jaw


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Doe with swelling on face--possible bee sting reaction??*

Is the swelling hard or soft? If hard then it's probably a bee sting. I've found arnica gel works really good on that. If it's soft then it could be bottle jaw, but it usually swells more symmetrically.


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

*Re: Doe with swelling on face--possible bee sting reaction??*

Thanks all--the swelling is definitely hard and I can feel a raised bump where the sting could have possibly been...I am going to look closer at it to make sure it's not an infected splinter or something like that but the swelling came on so quickly that I am thinking it almost has to be a sting. I only have have Benadryl in 25mg capsules...don't have arnica but I do have topical hydrocortisone cream.

When I first saw it, I initially thought bottle jaw too...she did have a normal fecal less than a month ago but we had so much rain and then very warm weather since then...you never know. We've never had bottle jaw in any goats before and have not had much trouble with barberpole or worms in general on our property but I have seen plenty of photos of it that look similar to Jezzie's....YIKES! But on closer examinitation, I am pretty sure she's just having a bad reaction to some kind of sting/bite.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Doe with swelling on face--possible bee sting reaction??*

Poor girl...... 

I'd say bite or sting.... hope it goes down quickly.... :hug:


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: Doe with swelling on face--possible bee sting reaction??*

you can give the tablets...I give 2 of them in a hand full of grain and it works fine.....Poor baby girl, hope she is better soon!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Doe with swelling on face--possible bee sting reaction??*

If it's hard then it's most likely not bottle jaw.  Give it a day or two and it should go away. I've had it happen to my girls before, we have some nasty bees and spiders, and it goes away in about 2 days.


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

*Re: Doe with swelling on face--possible bee sting reaction??*

She is looking a lot better today, thank goodness. There is still some swelling but it is about half the size that it was yesterday morning. I did end up giving her 2 of the benadryl capsules wrapped in a piece of bread and I think it helped. Thanks for the advice everyone!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Doe with swelling on face--possible bee sting reaction??*

That is great news!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Doe with swelling on face--possible bee sting reaction??*

I love hearing that.... :thumb: :hi5: :hug:


----------

